# fixing the bottom of a 29g tank? read



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

ok details"

this tank has no bottom black peice, so the tank rests directly on the bottom pane of glass.
the bottom peice is broke(a crack in the corner that takes it from 1 side to the other)

the items i have:
a sheet of glass that i plan to put on the *inside* part of the tank, the problem is its only 18", the bottom is 30" *but* the crack isnt more then 4" in length(it goes sideways and down)
then i was thinking to stregthen it i would attach wood(plywood? other?) to the bottom of the tank and find siding to cover the look of the 2 sheets of glass + the wood
+ silicone

that sound stable?


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

Well, silicone isn't as strong as glass and shouldn't be considered a substitute however, nobody I know has ever calculated the stress at the bottom of an aquarium or the usual safety factor in aquarium design as it pertains to glass thickness. There are some charts out there but they are at best derived by anecdotal methods. I'd say go ahead and try to repair the tank as you've described. Fill the tank outside and let it sit for a few days to be sure it doesn't leak before moving it into the house. Maybe fill the tank with some liquid that is heavier than tap water to stress test the tank beyond it's expected purpose.

There I said it, now everyone else can tell you it's not okay and you are a fool for trying.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Should work. I would place the tank on a sheet of styrofoam of at least 1/2" thick. All my rimless tanks sit on styro.


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

strofoam really? why?

also i found a 1/8 sheet of glass.... im thinking of putting a sheet of glass(the whole length) inside the tank then put one on the outside bottom, and kind of sandwich the broken peice inside


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Styro absorbs minor deviations in flatness of a stand, and will absorb a piece of gravel that would break the bottom. As well, it does offer some support to the bottom.


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

ok


----------

